# Hello



## jscheiner.09 (May 9, 2020)

Hi everyone.

My name is Jordan, I am 27 and live in Connecticut, USA.

My parents are in the process of clearing land for a couple of horses and a stable. We plan to put 2 horses on 2 acres. I am stuck with the clearing of the land (as we were quoted around 12,000). Lots of olive trees to cut down!

My parents haven't had horses in 30 years, but are glad to get back into it! I personally am new to horses and only have ridden a few times, so I will be learning a lot over the next few months!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!!


A lot of hard work ahead, but the rewards so outweigh the work...
There is nothing so special as being greeted every morning and evening by your horses recognizing you and whinnying "Hello!"....
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Olive trees , in Connecticut?? wow, I have never heard of that.


how exciting for you to be creating the little 'farm' that you all want! I hope you will share photos at some point. Welcome!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> Olive trees , in Connecticut?? wow, I have never heard of that.
> 
> 
> how exciting for you to be creating the little 'farm' that you all want! I hope you will share photos at some point. Welcome!


 Made me raise my eyebrows when I read that too. Good luck, the work will be well worth it!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Me too. Olives are solid zone 10 with some protection zone 9. I haven't been able to reliably grow them even in a protected location here. There are other landscape types that have common names that have olive in the name like Russian Olive but they are not olive (fruit) trees.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Know that just cutting trees down and grinding the stump will leave an extensive root system that will eventually rot and be a source of stump holes that can be a danger to animals pastured there. 

A never ending battle we fight here because the older family members did that to farm this property and we have holes open all the time from the pines that were originally here.

Best is to pull them out and disk and level.


----------



## jscheiner.09 (May 9, 2020)

I think it might be closer to a Russian olive. They create useless green berries. It’s more of a viney, tree than a traditional single stump. 
I actually will be clearing the land with an excavator and pulling by the root. Good to know about the stumps and roots!
I will make a video and post some pictures once we begin really clearing the land. We are excited! We were looking at fencing and like the Centaur HTP fencing. Does the 660 foot come as just a single strip? Ie if we wanted a 2 or 3 strip setup on the fence we would just purchase 2 or 3? Can we out to on any fence post we like?

Thank you!


----------



## jscheiner.09 (May 9, 2020)

Here is an update, was finally able to clear the lot!










Any recommendations for the grass seed to put down? A friend mentioned fescue and oats? Any specific type of fescue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jscheiner.09 (May 9, 2020)

Finally got the lot clear!
Any idea of what we can use for grass seed? I heard fescue but aren’t there many types of fescue?
Thank you !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Books-dogs-and-coffee (May 24, 2020)

Nice to meet you. I am new to all of this too.


Wow, that sounds like quite a life!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Be aware that the Russian Olive is a very invasive species that will propagate from any seeds that have been shed onto your land and will also grow back from any roots left behind.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Orchard grass, Kentucky blue grass, perennial rye along with fescue. I am not a fan of fescue because of the issues associated with it but it can be a good choice in the right circumstance ( no breeding stock).


----------

